# My Mini Escapade up Cader Idris



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

On the thursday just gone, i decided to take my first trip to a place called the "Mach Loop" and in particular CAD west - essentially it's a section of the welsh mountains where RAF pilots(as well as some american AF) hone there low level flying skills. Unfortunately(in some respects) the bus dropped me about 4 miles short of the car park i needed to be at for this particular spot, dropping me instead at the car park for Cader Idris itself. Not wanting to have a completely wasted day, i made the first part of the assent anyway. The following photos are what i managed to recover of this day!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landers_85/sets/72157625521053470/

Let me know what you think!

Enjoy
Joe


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My First thought was "Only 4 miles .. I'd have walked it .. wouldn't take long!" but then I saw the photo's .. loved all that you showed there and by no means was it a wasted journey .. I'd now say that you have 2 places to go photograph .. I always find that there's something I have missed from a 1st visit anyway .. and return several times to the same area, since no two days photographs are ever the same ..


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Lovely scenery. My favs are "Towards the summit" and Bala. Very nice.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You've captured the beauty of it's bleakness perfectly ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you mean he made a bleak landscape look beautiful & enticing, I agree with you completely .. I especially liked the close-up water shots with & without icicles.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice images - I like the water flow pictures best


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice work :grin: - mountains and their skies are so damn photogenic!!! as are snowy/icy streams


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> My First thought was "Only 4 miles .. I'd have walked it .. wouldn't take long!"


Same, but i had to be back at a very specific time for the 2 hourly bus back to the University campus. As it turns out, only 2 Tornados came through in the whole time i was up on the hill so was probably better than i went and got some landscapes instead!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, you certainly succeeded spectacularly :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Agreed ..


----------

